# Kompaktwasserkühlung für CPU Wer haftet falls Wasser ausläuft?



## Ratibor (5. Juli 2014)

*Kompaktwasserkühlung für CPU Wer haftet falls Wasser ausläuft?*

Abend

Ich bin momentan am überlegen mir eine kompaktwasserkühlung zuzulegen da mir mein "be quiet dark rock pro 2" zu viel platz wegnimmt und der ausbau/einbau zu aufwendig ist. Dazu würde ich meine grafikkarte gerne in den oberen Slot stecken was allerdings durch den riesigen Lüfter unmöglich ist.

Was mir allerdings angst macht ist dass Wasser auslaufen könnte und damit andere Hardware (vorallem natürlich das mainboard) beschädigt. Wie selten ist sowas? Ich habe schon einige bewertungen gelesen in denen geschrieben wurde dass wasser ausgelaufen ist oder die kühlung ganz einfach nicht mehr richtig funktionierte und somit die CPU kaputt ging. Falls sowas tatsächlich passieren sollte wer haftet dann? 

Ich wäre euch noch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir ein paar Kompaktwasserkühlungen empfehlen könntet welche nicht zu teuer sind aber von der Kühlleistung mindestens auf dem Niveau meines "dark rock pro 2" sind.

grüße


----------



## Abductee (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung für CPU Wer haftet falls Wasser ausläuft?*

Hast du mal daran gedacht einen schlanken Turmkühler zu kaufen und den einfach um 90° zu drehen?
Lautstärkentechnisch wird deine Umrüstung ein Rückschritt werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung für CPU Wer haftet falls Wasser ausläuft?*

Wie ist der denn verbaut so das er den Slot blockiert? Zeige mal ein Bild davon. So ein Fertigtauchsieder ist nicht gerade die Lösung gerade bei der Lautstärke und in der Regel sollte da kein Wasser rauskommen. Es ist wie mit fast allen Bauteilen man hat oft den schwarzen Peter in der eigenen Hand


----------



## Ratibor (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung für CPU Wer haftet falls Wasser ausläuft?*

Sorry ich habe da etwas total verwechselt...Das ist ja der kleine PCIEx1 slot der oben vom Kühler verdeckt wird. Mir gings halt darum, dass ich meine grafikkarte möglichst weit von meiner soundkarte entfernt haben wollte da der mic anschluss von der soundkarte probleme macht (wahrscheinlich durch mangelnde abschirmung). Im ts etc. gibt es im sommer laute geräusche und somit wird der mic anschluss der soundkarte total nutzlos. Ich könnte natürlich wenn ich genug Platz habe die Soundkarte dann oben reinstecken allerdings kommt die soundkarte dann dem hinteren und obene lüfter nahe was wohl zu genau dem gleichen problem führen würde.

Der Punkt ist dass ich ganz einfach was verplant habe.  

Das bedeutet dann wohl dass nur noch ein punkt für den austausch des tower kühlers gegen eine kompaktwasserkühlung spricht... und zwar das leichtere ein/ausbauen. Was mich allerdings noch bei so einem schweren tower kühler stört ist das gewicht. Beim verschieben des pc`s wackelt das schon ordentlich herum und wer weiß was da mit dem mainboard passiert. Was glaubt ihr? Ist so ein schwerer tower kühler nicht ungesund für ein mainboard?

Wie laut ist denn so eine kompaktwasserkühlung? 

grüße


----------



## ricoroci (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung für CPU Wer haftet falls Wasser ausläuft?*

Also ohne Änderungen was die Lüfter betrifft wird es wirklich ein Rückschritt.
Ich besitze die h110 und die Standardlüfter habe ich gar nicht erst eingebaut!
Wenn du bereit bist Geld auszugeben, dann ist es eine Alternative und wenn du Glück hast erwischst du auch noch eine leise Pumpe, dann ist alles spitze!
Wenn nicht, dann hol dir einen anderen Luftkühler.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung für CPU Wer haftet falls Wasser ausläuft?*

Du könntest sogar einen Amboss ans Board knoten und es wird quasi nix passieren. Das Board hält verdammt viel aus und die Verschraubung ist sicher wenn man keine Montagefehler gemacht hat. Also solche Dinger mit 120er Radiator kann man schon deutlich hören da wegen der Lamellenabstände der Lüfter ja ordentlich pusten muss und selbst die Pumpe kann sich bemerkbar machen


----------



## Ratibor (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung für CPU Wer haftet falls Wasser ausläuft?*

Alles klar danke für eure Hilfe. Ich werde mir das wohl nochmal 2 mal überlegen und erstmal schauen ob ich mit dem ausbau und einbau meines lüfters klarkomme wobei ich da echt angst habe dass ich mit dem riesen ding mist baue. 

grüße


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung für CPU Wer haftet falls Wasser ausläuft?*

Dann lad einen Kumpel auf ein Bier ein der mal dann mal eben mit Hand anlegt


----------



## Ratibor (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung für CPU Wer haftet falls Wasser ausläuft?*

Scheint wohl nicht nötig zu sein.  Habe mir eben mal dieses Video angeschaut und ich denke das werde ich schon hinbekommen ohne meine hardware zu schrotten. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtcjTU8sTuk

grüße


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung für CPU Wer haftet falls Wasser ausläuft?*

dann viel Spaß bei der Bastelstunde


----------



## Ratibor (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung für CPU Wer haftet falls Wasser ausläuft?*

danke dir


----------



## sinchilla (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung für CPU Wer haftet falls Wasser ausläuft?*



> Dann lad einen Kumpel auf ein Bier ein der mal dann mal eben mit Hand anlegt




wollen wa nen kaffee trinken bei mir...

wenn du ne backplate dran hast & auch sonst den kühler artgerecht montiert hast sollte nix passsieren...wenn du häufig auf lan's fährst leg den rechner horizontal also das der kühler nach oben steht & nicht durch huckel auf der strasse seitlich am mainboard zerrt.

ich habe auch lange überlegt ob ich ne kompaktwakü nehme oder ne leistungsfähigen lukü...zum glück hab ich mich für letzteres entschieden & der läuft 24/7 auf 5 volt, also unhörbar.


----------



## BertB (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung für CPU Wer haftet falls Wasser ausläuft?*

nem real life kumpel von mir ist es tatsächlich ausgelaufen,
alienware mit sockel 1366
läuft aber noch


----------



## Flexsist (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung für CPU Wer haftet falls Wasser ausläuft?*



> läuft aber noch



wie jetzt, es läuft immer noch *aus*? 

Sorry, den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.


----------

